# I just took the AMR written test in San Diego, passed but...



## Mason (Jan 6, 2012)

I missed 14 out of 80. It goes without saying that I wish I could have done better. Does this score on the written test really put me at a disadvantage and are they compared among candidates? It was a pass fail test and the lady said I would get a call in a "couple of weeks" for the skills and interview. Anyone at AMR have anything to say?


----------



## dave0811 (Jan 6, 2012)

hahahahaha. I was there she told you that.lol..im not AMR, but i would just give it five days. I dont think the test would play a major part. just because they have to look at other things such as job exp. and past exp.


----------



## Mason (Jan 6, 2012)

wowow dude, you were there? who were you? Hahaha awesome nonetheless. Or maybe I read wrong?


----------



## Mason (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for your encouragement EMS123, it really means a lot to me. Have a good one!

I was trying to PM you but I need 5 posts to do that and I don't think I should spam half-hearted posts to get to 5. I hope you read this! OMG I sound so overenthusiastic it must be grating for some of you! Sorry! WAHAHAHA


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Youll get to five posts soon enough.  AMR seems like a good company to work foronce you get through FTO "orientation" itll feel more like a normal job.  Seems to be a lot of chances of career growth there too.  I;d verify this but if they are union based being they are a national company if you move you should be able to transfer locations.


----------



## Mason (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a call back for skills testing but it's not til mid-february, plenty of time to study. Can't wait to start working!


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 11, 2012)

As far as I know the test really means nothing, the version I took was advanced for the level of a basic, its either just to gauge your knowledge or I passed(no body ever told me). 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleG (Jan 11, 2012)

I also just took the AMR Test and got 16 Wrong, its a tough test since I tested with AmeriCare and got 9 Wrong.


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got 100% on the written test for AMR, in 3 diff cities. I call them a lot but they always tell me there are no openings, or they decided to go with other people...such is life.


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 30, 2012)

KyleG said:


> I also just took the AMR Test and got 16 Wrong, its a tough test since I tested with AmeriCare and got 9 Wrong.



are you counting the places you have applied/tested with? you are at 2??  I truly hope you have better luck than me my friend...my count : 114 (got hired by one of those companies...they went bankrupt after 2 months with them)
 honestly, i wish you better luck!!!

I havent figured out yet if I have to much experience and they think I am going to leave, or If they dont like where my experience is from....:wacko:


----------

